# metiformin and glyburide



## arnyswole33 (Jun 17, 2015)

any information on real world experiences with these would be appreciated. theres not many articles on them that I can find and im wondering how to run metiformin alongside insulin properly. also I would like to know how to run glyburide by itself. thanks very much !


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2015)

Depends on how you run your slin. I use log pre and post workout 3x per week. On off days I use 250mg metformin.  I run the log for 4 weeks. I then do 2 weeks of metformin at 250mg 2x per day.

Using it between days helped me with bloating.  Using it after is just to make sure I maintain insulin sensitivity.


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jun 17, 2015)

were you running anything else alongside the slin? and can you compare running the slin with and without the metiformin?


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jun 17, 2015)

*post your results from using humulin r*

thinking about running some humulin r and would like to hear other peoples experiences, gains, etc with it. include how many ius taken, how many times a day and how many times a week you injected. plus include the cycle length.


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jun 17, 2015)

*humulin r insulin results*

post your results using this type of insulin or any other


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 17, 2015)

Dude nobody is gonna take the time to answer your fukkin questions when you post the same shit 2 times and just word it differently. Also before you post questions, how about starting a new thread with your stats, age, height, weight, diet and current cycles you have done. Before you get answers you need to be a productive member of the board before anyone is gonna take time out of their day to answer.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2015)

I merged all your threads. Please don't make multiple threads on the same topic. Next time I'll just delete them


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2015)

arnyswole33 said:


> were you running anything else alongside the slin? and can you compare running the slin with and without the metiformin?


It varied from 1.2grams test with 600 deca and 100 dbol per day to just a trt dose of test at 200mg per week.

Without the metformin bloating was severe.

 I take it after the run of slin just as a precautionary measure. 


DocDePanda187123 said:


> I merged all your threads. Please don't make multiple threads on the same topic. Next time I'll just delete them


Thanks doc. You are an asset to the mod team.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thanks doc. You are an asset to the mod team.



You were an asset to my ass on Sunday. What say you get your Dr. Kervorkian tools handy and we go for round 2?


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jun 18, 2015)

can you share any additional information on how to use glyburide? I cant find many threads on it.


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jun 18, 2015)

and how does it compare to exogenous insulin in terms of results?


----------



## Frank N. Steroid (Jun 23, 2015)

Do not cyle the 2 phase it, glyburide is used to restart pancreas insulin production after exogenous use, then you throw metformin to recover insulin sensitivity from glyburide use 

in a study they compared the weight gain from glyburide to slin in diabetics, the result was 1,7Kg vs 4Kg 

I'm doing a glyburide/DNP cycle right now


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jun 26, 2015)

are you logging that cycle cause I would be really interested in seeing the results? also what kind of dosages of glyburide do you use cause ive read it has a long half life and it doesn't take much to make you go hypo.


----------

